# Working away 3 weeks home 3 weeks (rigs) test protocol



## Barry platz (Jan 11, 2018)

Having used previously on and off but stopped 4 years ago I would like to know a protocol for a test cycle being home for 3 weeks but then going offshore for 3 weeks (can't take stuff with me). I wasn't away before and i had good results from a few cycles including blasting and cruising but stopped to give my body a break and just never started again as I slacked in my training. Would like a cycle around 300mg per week but understand levels will drop during the 3 weeks away. Appreciate anyone who has had a similar dilemma and and other feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Norse12 (Nov 21, 2021)

Maybe look into Test Undecanoate ? ("Nebido") - Extremely long ester that would keep your levels relatively stable even during your 3 weeks away.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Barry platz said:


> Having used previously on and off but stopped 4 years ago I would like to know a protocol for a test cycle being home for 3 weeks but then going offshore for 3 weeks (can't take stuff with me). I wasn't away before and i had good results from a few cycles including blasting and cruising but stopped to give my body a break and just never started again as I slacked in my training. Would like a cycle around 300mg per week but understand levels will drop during the 3 weeks away. Appreciate anyone who has had a similar dilemma and and other feedback.
> 
> Thanks


There are a number of T400 blends that have Decanoate and Undecanoate esters in them that would tide you over. Even Sustanon has 100 mg of Test Decanoate per ml.


----------



## Blockhead (Jan 24, 2020)

Pin 500mg of Test Undecanoate on your first and last day home, and use whatever shorter esters (E,C or P) as you like when at home. Do this for a few trips then get bloods done first day home before pinning and adjust as neccessary ...


----------

